# wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??



## Little Pike (2. Januar 2011)

hallo

ich hätte mal so eine frage, die mich schon einige zeit interressiert: wie kommen eigentlich fische wie z.B.: Felchen, Seeforellen,... in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf???#c

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Bruno 01 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Little Bird oder big Bird :m





Bruno


----------



## jens_z (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Mahlzeit!

Wahrscheinlich durch Besatz.#c

Enten und dergleichen können auch Fischlaich einshleppen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Sind da warscheinlich schon seit Urzeiten drinne? 
Wie kommen sie in normale Seen die keinen Zulauf haben?|kopfkrat#6

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Evil Deeds (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

durch die vögel...


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Hubschrauber !!


----------



## Waldemar (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

vielleicht ist es ja genau umgekehrt:q.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



Waldemar schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es ja genau umgekehrt:q.



Wie kommt der See um den Fisch?#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



Little Pike schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich hätte mal so eine frage, die mich schon einige zeit interressiert: wie kommen eigentlich fische wie z.B.: Felchen, Seeforellen,... in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf???#c




Zu Fuss . . .:m


----------



## Bungo (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Heutzutage tatsächlich fast immer mit dem Heli (wenn wir jetzt mal von echten Gebirgsseen sprechen die nicht anders erreichbar sind.

Durch Vögel ist auch denkbar, wohl aber nicht so häufig.

Es wurden allerdings schon sehr früh Fische durch die Gegend getragen, wodurch auch oftmals Seen die angeblich noch nie besetzt wurden meistens ihre Fische erhalten haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Seeforellen und Felchen werden ganz sicher nicht von Vögeln "besetzt". Wie soll das funktionieren?

Da hat immer der Mensch seine Hände im Spiel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Und schon zu Kaiserzeiten wurden dort überall Saiblinge besetzt:
http://www.oekf.at/Seiten/E3%20Seesaibling.htm

Also kamen die doch zu Fuss dahin (oder höchstens mit`m Zossen).


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

zu den Felchen möchte ich das hier zitieren:
http://www.aesche.at/?p=252


> (...)
> Herkunft: Über die Herkunft der Coregonen wird die Meinung  vertreten, dass sie zweifellos ursprünglich nordische Fische waren. Sie  müssen mit den Schmelzwasserströmen am Ende der letzten Eiszeit vom  Norden her bis zu den Alpen gelangt sein. Dem Weiterwandern gegen Süden  stellten sich die Alpen als unüberwindliches Bollwerk entgegen. Beim  Zurückgehen des Eises blieben große von Gletschern aufgeschürfte  Seenbecken über. Diese mit Süßwasser gefüllten Seenbecken bildeten mit  großer Wahrscheinlichkeit den ursprünglichen Lebensraum unserer  Coregonen.
> (...)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Nur sind die letzten Gletscher vor etwa 12.000 Jahren verschwunden... Und da gab es noch lange nicht überall Coregonen!
Aus genetischen Untersuchungen weiß man indes, dass es kaum noch autochthone Coregonenbestände gibt. Dazu gibt's haufenweise interessante Arbeiten, die allesamt einen wie auch immer stattgefundenen postglazialen Besatz belegen können.

Ich bin auch der Überzeugung, dass die allermeisten Fischbestände hierzulande durch den größten Vogel hierzulande beeinflusst sind! 

Und trotz intensiver Suche, habe ich bislang leider keinen bestätigten Nachweis über die Vogel-Verbreitungs-Theorie finden können... Wenn da also jemand was hat?!


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

In unserem Alpenraum sind die Besätze fast alle von Mönchen aus den zahlreich vertretenen Klöstern, mit ihren angeschlossenen Fischereien getätigt worden.
Zudem sind schon zu Zeiten der Römer, Fische lebend über die Alpen transportiert worden.
So ist es  zu Besätzen mit Felchen b.z.w.Forellen gekommen !

Taxidermist


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Vögel mögen ja bei der Ausbreitung helfen, aber bei Salmoniden wohl nicht.

Warum?
Vorausetzung sind kleine, klebrige Eier die am Gefieder oder Beinen haften bleiben.
Bei Hechten oder Weißfischen könnte dieses also geschehen, aber bei Salmoniden nicht.
Dann sollte der Weg auch nicht zu weit sein da die Eier sonst zu trocken werden.
Alles nur durch Zufall möglich,... aber über lange Zeit wird das eine oder andere Ei wohl schon ankommen.
Fischeier sind schon hart im nehmen.
Wenn ich mir aber anschaue wie viele Arten nach der Eiszeit es nicht geschafft haben sich wieder überall auszubreiten obwohl sie diese Eigenschaften hätten, dann ist die Vogel-Theorie doch sehr zweifelhaft.

Der Mensch verbreitet Arten, macht er heute und hat er immer schon getan!
Scheint eine unserer Eigenschaften zu sein, alles optimieren zu wollen, oder Vertrautes auch in die neue Heimat mit zu bringen.
Der Mensch züchtet alles mögliche seit Jahrtausenden, auch Fische.
Da eine Handvoll Fischeier ein paar Km mit schleppen, kann ja nicht schaden!
Wenn es um die Alpen geht, da war immer schon reger Handel und spätesten seit den Römern wird so etwas, sicher auch, gezielt und geplant geschehen sein.
Hab mal etwas gelesen, dass die Mönche da sehr fleißig waren bei der Ausbreitung  der Saiblinge und Renken?

Was heute gemacht wird ist nur ein Spiegelbild der Geschichte, was heute gemacht wird, ein Spiegelbild von früher.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Heutzutage sind Salmoniden dank Auto/Lkw und Sauerstoffpumpen einigermaßen transportabel.

Aber wie haben die Leute das früher denn logistisch gelöst, dass die Fische vom Tal auf den Berg kamen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Evtl. haben sie aus den Zuchten nur die Eier in Amphoren transportiert und hier und da das Wasser gewechselt. Bei passenden Aussentemperaturen durchaus machbar . . .


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Es sind in den meisten Gebrigsseen komplette Besatzbestände - also zu deutsch, bessere Forellen/ Saiblingspuffs. In den kleineren Seen, und darüber sprechen wir hier doch sicherlich, wird immer wieder nachbesetzt. Die Touris wollen doch ihre "Gebirgsfische" fangen.
In den Rocky Mountains, auch so eine Gegend wo der klischeeverliebte Wildnis bzw. Gebirgsfischer seine Fische fangen will, konnte ich Besatzmaßnahmen mit Helikoptern beobachten. Die allgegenwärtige Fischereibehörde besetzt dort jedes Jahr neu mit fangfähigen Fischen. So viel anders wirds bei uns nicht sein, da es kaum zu Reproduktionen kommen wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Hier noch was zum lesen:

Fischbesatz in Gebirgsseen – Grund des Artensterbens in alpinen Gewässern?
Univ.-Doz. Dr. Robert Schabetsberger, Dr.M.Luger, Dr.G.Drozowski, Dr.A.Jagsch, Universität Salzburg
Abflusslose Gebirgsseen enthalten normalerweise keine Fische, da diese nicht über einen Ausrinn aufsteigen können. Die Verschleppung von Fischeiern im Gefieder von Vögeln wird immer wieder als möglicher Verbreitungsmodus angesehen, ist aber unwahrscheinlich. Viele potenziell für Fische geeignete Gebirgsseen enthalten nicht einmal Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus). Das Vorkommen von Fischen geht somit auf menschlichen Besatz zurück, der in Österreich bereits im Mittelalter dokumentiert wurde. In den meisten Fällen wurden Seesaiblinge (Salvelinus umbla) oder Bachforellen (Salmo trutta f. fario) eingesetzt. Vermutlich wurden gelegentlich auch Elrizen, entweder als Nahrung für die Salmoniden, oder sogar für den menschlichen Genuß besetzt, wie zahlreiche Kochrezepte aus dem 18. Jahrhundert belegen. Seit den 1970iger Jahren werden auch vermehrt die nicht heimischen Regenbogenforellen (Oncorhynchus mykiss), Bachsaiblinge (Salvelinus fontinalis) oder verschiedene Saiblinghybriden verwendet. Der Fischtransport zu abgelegenen Bergseen ist mit Hubschraubern einfach geworden und konnte in den vergangenen 20 Jahren von den Autoren immer wieder beobachtet werden.
Das Zooplankton der Gebirgsseen enthält meist große Wasserflöhe (Daphnia) und rot gefärbte Ruderfußkrebse (> 1,5 mm; Genera Mixodiaptomus, Arctodiaptomus, Acanthodiaptomus, Heterocope; > 1,5 mm). Die rote Färbung schützt die Tiere vor der erhöhten UV-Strahlung im Gebirge. Fische sind optisch orientierte Räuber und wählen oft die größten und am besten sichtbaren Beuteorganismen aus. Sie fressen selektiv das große Plankton, das nicht an die räuberischen Fische angepasst ist. Ein experimenteller Besatz zeigt, wie diese rot gefärbten Ruderfußkrebse kurz nach dem Auftreten der ersten Jungfischgeneration aus dem Plankton verschwinden und sich kleinere Planktonorganismen (> 0,5 mm) durchsetzen. Auch verschiedene wasserlebende Insekten, sowie Bergmolche (Mesotriton alpestris) und Grasfrösche (Rana temporaria) werden eliminiert.
Der Fischbesatz ist nicht wirtschaftlich. In vielen Fällen verputten die Fische nach einigen Jahren. Es wurden laichreife Seesaiblinge gefangen, die mehr als 10 Jahre alte waren und nur eine Gesamtlänge von 12 cm erreicht hatten

Quelle: Österreichische Fischereitagung
           6/7 November 2008 Schloß Mondsee
           Kurzfassung der Vorträge

Taxidermist


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier noch was zum lesen:
> 
> Fischbesatz in Gebirgsseen – Grund des Artensterbens in alpinen Gewässern?
> Univ.-Doz. Dr. Robert Schabetsberger, Dr.M.Luger, Dr.G.Drozowski, Dr.A.Jagsch, Universität Salzburg
> ...


|good: 

@Dolfin
Sicher oft wie ein Forellenpuff, aber oft auch erfolgreiche Fortflanzung.
 Sauerstoff ist ja genug vorhanden noch ein bischen Stömung und schon klappt es.

@Franz_16
Viel schwerer war es ohne moderne Technik Salmonideneier bis ans andere Ende der Welt zu schaffen.
Da gab es manche Rückschläge bis man in Neuseeland, Tasmanien und Australien(?) Forellen hatte.
(beim Lachs hat es glaube ich noch weniger geklappt)
Alles nur mit Eis und Holzkisten, monatelang auf See, quer durch die Tropen!
Das ging auch!
Aber einige wenige Forelleneier kann man wahrscheinlich im feuchten Torf tagelang rumtragen.


----------



## Bungo (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Besatz im 17 Jahrhundert war mir auch bekannt, das Mittelalter ist aber für mich neu.
Natürlich besteht fast der komplette Fischbestand in Gebirgsseen, vorallem wenn wir von Hochgebirgsseen sprechen, aus Salmoniden.
Die Verbreitung von Salmoniden über Vögel ist daher wirklich sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Wenn allerdings einmal Salmoniden in den Seen sind, ist eine Fortpflanzung durchaus denkbar.
Durch Schmelzwasser enstehen eigentlich immer kleine Zuflüsse mit geeigneten, wenn auch nicht optimalen Bedingungen, zum ablaichen.

Es wurden früher übrigens nicht nur Eier, sondern durchaus lebende Fische in speziellen Rucksäcken transportiert. Im Hochgebirge kein Problem.
Das Wasser ist eiskalt und voll mit Sauerstoff. Und nach Beginn der Schneeschmelze ist alle paar Meter ein anderer kleiner Bach zu finden in dem man das Wasser wechseln kann. 
Bestimmt nicht zu vergleichen mit modernen Transportmethoden und sicherlich nicht selten mit, für heutige Verhältnisse, hohen Ausfallraten belegt, trotzdem eine Möglichkeit für die Leute früher Fische in diese Gewässer zu bringen.

Wie kommen Bachsaiblinge in jeden mini Bach im Hochgebirge? (zumindest in  gewissen Regionen)
Die Fische wurden nach der Einführung in Europa 1880 hingetragen. Wasserfälle von teilweise über 100m können sie wohl nicht hochspringen.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

@Bungo
Besatz durch Vögel kannst Du bei Salmoniden vergessen!
Wie sollen die großen nicht klebenden Eier den haften bleiben?
Warum die Mühe mit den lebenden Fischen, die meisten Eier lassen sich tagelang feucht aufbewahren.
Schlüpfen tun die Fische erst im Wasser, reifen tun sie aber auch feucht.(optimaler Gasaustausch an der Eihülle)
Einige Exoten kann man so Jahrelang aufbewahren und in der Fischzucht wird es zum Teil auch so gemacht.

Besatz im Mittelalter:
Karpfen wurden zum Beispiel schon früh weit verbreitet.
Wo die mal herkamen?
Es wird angenommen aus dem Gebiet des Schwarzen und Kaspischen Meeres.
Aber waren sie da immer schon?
Oder stammen sie vieleicht sogar aus China?
Gehalten werden sie dort schon ewig.
Ist sicherlich interessant mal zu untersuchen.

Salmoniden müssen nicht unbedingt in Zuflüssen laichen!
Wenn im Wasser genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist und eine minimale Stömung die Eier umfließt reicht das völlig.
Die Eier entwickeln sich ja sehr langsam es wird also wegen der niedrgen Temperaturen nur wenig Sauerstoff benötigt.
Fressfeinde gibt es ja in solchen Seen nur wenige.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Also in so nem Buch steht dass das Gott oder Jesus war. 

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE |supergri


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Also in so nem Buch steht dass das Gott oder Jesus war.
> 
> MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE |supergri


 


Junge, so ein Quatsch!#q


Kann man Dich eigendlich für voll(#g) nehmen?

Dier als Österreicher sollte doch klar, sein das es die wiedergeborenen Verwanten Ötzis sind, die diese Seen bevölkern.

Bernd, 6 Jahre|jump:


----------



## Bungo (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

@ Bernd
Ich bezog mit mit dem Besatz im Mittelalter auf die Gebirgsseen und den Artikel von Taxidermist.
Das im Flachland schon Ewigkeiten alles herumgekarrt wurde ist ja kein Geheimniss. 
Zum Thema Karpfen, ich hatte mal eine Ausarbeitung zur Herkunft, dort wurde das Verbreitungsgebiet tatsächlich bis Südchina ausgewiesen, was wieder einmal zeigt wie weit der Mensch Fische verbreitet hat.

Zurück zu den Gebirgsseen.
Die Temperaturen sind dort in der Tat fast immer extrem niedrig, einige Seen liegen bis auf wenige Monate komplett unter Eis.
Da es dort keinen geregelten Zu- und Ablauf gibt und wirklich große Mengen an Wasser nur durch die Schneeschmelze in diese Seen kommen, kann ich mir vorstellen dass, vorallem in den kleinen Gebirsseen außerhalb dieser Zeit faktisch keine Strömung in den Seen zu finden ist. Deshalb vermute ich das wenn überhaupt ein minimaler Zufluss in vielen Fällen erst die gewünschte Strömung bringt.

Weißt du eventuell etwas zur Bodenbeschaffenheit in Gebirgsseen (Hochgebirge?).
Würde da eine eventuelle Kolmation überhaupt Eier überleben lassen? Denn Sedimente und andere Schwebstoffe die sich in solchen Seen einmal ablagern werden ja wohl kaum ausreichend abtransportiert, oder?


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

In der Tat dürftedie Sauerstoffversorgung der eier wegen fehlender Wasserbewegung recht schwierig sein.
Unter dem Eis fällt ja der Wind aus.
Aber, es wird sicherlich eine geringe Themperaturströmung vorhanden sein.
Da kommen dann noch Quellen am Grund zu ,wo immer Wasserbewegung ist.
Die Quellen müssen ja kein Sauerstoff eintragen, es reicht wenn das Wasser etwas wärmer ist und schon haben wir Bewegung im Wasserkörper.
Die Fische werden schon den besten Platz finden, auch wenn es davon nur wenige gibt.
Fakt ist, in vielen Gewässern laichen sie am Grund ab.
Es gibt eine Anzahl von Stämmen z.B im Königssee wo das  so ist.
Ob in der Brandungszone großer Seen oder bei Quellen oder auch einfach am Grund, möglich ist es.

mehr..unter Fachbüchern: Lachse in Seen, Teichen  und Flüssen/ Pollhausen


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Junge, so ein Quatsch!#q
> 
> 
> Kann man Dich eigendlich für voll(#g) nehmen?
> ...



#d

Also wirklich dieses Buch giebt es Wirklich :r

wiedergeborenen Verwanten Ötzis #q#q#q

Mit mehr oder weniger freundlichen Grüßen WEISHEITSGRANATE :e

WEISHEITSGRANATE, 13 Jahre alt |jump:


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Ich glaube dass die Fische durch den Abfluss in den See kommen oder vor n paar hundert jahren Besetzt worden sind.

Ach ja nach bzw wärwend der Schneesmelze hat so ziehmlich jeder See einen Abfluss.

MFG WEISHEITSGRAnate|supergri


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass die Fische durch den Abfluss in den See kommen oder vor n paar hundert jahren Besetzt worden sind.
> 
> Ach ja nach bzw wärwend der Schneesmelze hat so ziehmlich jeder See einen Abfluss.
> 
> MFG WEISHEITSGRAnate|supergri


 
hatte schon verstanden das du die Biebel meinst. #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> #d
> 
> Also wirklich dieses Buch giebt es Wirklich :r
> 
> ...


 


Sag mal,hast du eigentlich schon mitbekommen,dass jeder User 1 mal seinen Benutzernamen ändern lassen kann?
Ich würde mal drüber nachdenken.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> hatte schon verstanden das du die Biebel meinst. #6



Bibel jep Bibel :q


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sag mal,hast du eigentlich schon mitbekommen,dass jeder User 1 mal seinen Benutzernamen ändern lassen kann?
> Ich würde mal drüber nachdenken.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Naja j.Breithardt ist schon etwas eigenartiger Username. |supergri

Aber wir wollen doch nicht zu sehr vom Thema abkommen 

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE


----------



## Bruno 01 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Habe mich nach meinem erstem Posting hier zurück gehalten,weil 1. es sind ja ein paar gute Antworten dabei die gegen einen natürlichen Besatz durch Vögel sprechen
2. suche ich vergeblich nach dem Video das ich mal über eine Wasseramsel gesehen habe.Sie hat in einem Bach den Forellenlaich gefressen und an den Schnabel/mundwinkeln hing noch Laich als Sie davon flog.Dies wurde in dem Video als Verbreitungsart von Fischlaich bezeichnet.Es wurde auch gesagt das man über das fressen von Rogen durch Vögel wenig weiß , da schwer nachweisbar (Rogen ist schnell verdaut) Ich google mal weiter,vielleicht finde ich das Video ja noch.

Bruno #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Mal in paar Gedanken zur Vogeltheorie.

Angenommen, irgendwie verfängt sich ein Fischei irgendwo an einem Vogel. Dann nutzt das noch gar nix, denn es gehören ja bekanntlich immer zwei Fische zur Fortpflanzung. Also entweder verfangen sich zwei oder mehr ( verschiedengeschlechtliche) Eier, oder sowas muss mehrmals hintereinander passieren. 

Dann muss der Vogel mit seiner Eierfracht durch vermutlich starke Minustemperaturen fliegen, bis er den Gebirgssee erreicht hat. Dieser ist um diese Jahreszeit zu 99,9 % zugefroren. Bleibt die Frage, was der Vogel an diesem See will. Wieso verschwendet er Energie, um zu einem Arxxxkalten, vermutlich zugefrorenen See ohne nenneswertes Futterangebot (für den Vogel) zu gelangen.

Angenommen der See ist nicht zugefroren und angenommen, die Eier halten auch am Vogel, bis der den See erreicht. Dann muss Vogel an´s oder ins Wasser. Warum sollte er ? 
Angenommen er will nur mal kalt duschen und zögert nicht zu lange bis die Eier vertrocknet oder erfroren sind, dann müssen die sich genau jetzt vom Vogel ablösen. Warum sollten sie das, nachdem sie das während des sicher nicht unturbulenten Fluges nicht getan haben.

Dann hätten wir* einen* Gebirgssee durch Vögel mit Fischen besetzt.

Wieviele Seen mit Fischbestand gibt es ?


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Hallo
Die Fische kommen durch die Angler!
Als lebende KöFis noch erlaubt waren (ewig her) haben es einige vom Haken geschafft und konnten eine neue Population bilden.
Ich selbst fische noch nicht, aber so kanns laufen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Nuuuuuja...

abgesehen von der Frage warum sich ein Angler mit der Köfiangel an einen absolut fischleeren Gebirgssee setzen sollte, könntest Du Recht haben.|rolleyes


----------



## Skrxnch (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Meine Erfahrung zur Vogeltheorie:
Klappt in der Rheinebene auf ca. 800m Distanz auf jeden Fall mit Enten. Hatte da mal einen Teich der eigentlich fischlos bleiben sollte, aber groß genug war um von 2 Enten angeflogen zu werden und keine 3 Wochen später hats von kleinen Goldfischen gewimmelt. Faktor Mensch scheidet aus, war eingezäunt. 

Außerdem hatten wir mal Teiche in nem Jagdrevier im Hunsrück (350 m u. N. N.), die ca. 3 KM vom nächsten Wasser entfernt waren wo Karpfen und Schleien drinne waren die auch von Enten gekommen sein müssen. (Waren zwar nicht eingezäunt, aber nicht über normale Wege  Wildwechsel zu erreichen und durch Aufstau eines Grabens durch uns Jäger entstanden.)

Nur in den Alpen erscheint mir das, außer bei Föhn, auch etwas unwahrscheinlich.
Da müßte man mal nen Fischereibiologen dazu befragen.

Foolish Farmer, wo bleibst Du:m?
(Überlebensfähigkeit von Laich am eigentlich eher wasserabstossendem Enten- oder sonstigem Vogelgefieder beim Flug)

*Duck und wech*

Oh! Nachträglich fällt mir noch mein 1. Angeltag überhaupt mit 5 J. ein, das war auch ein eingezäunter Waldteich in einem Jagdrevier bei Darmstadt mit Karpfen, Schleien, Rotaugen, etc..
Der war angeblich ausschließlich durch Wasservögel besetzt.
Bestand war verbuttet.

Außerdem kenne ich das so von einigen neuen Baggerseen. So schnell guckste nicht sind da im 2. Jahr kleine Barsche, Rotaugen und Hechte drin.


----------



## Skrxnch (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angenommen er will nur mal kalt duschen und zögert nicht zu lange bis die Eier vertrocknet oder erfroren sind, dann müssen die sich genau jetzt vom Vogel ablösen. Warum sollten sie das, nachdem sie das während des sicher nicht unturbulenten Fluges nicht getan haben.



Wenn es Wasserpflanzen gibt ( bei meinen 2 Beispielen reichlich) durch mechanischen Abrieb beim gründeln z. B..


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Auch gut. Jedoch sollten Wasserpflanzen und Enten zur Laichzeit der Seeforellen in den hohen Gebirgslagen auch nicht so oft zu beobachten sein.

In tieferen Lagen kann ich mir jedoch vorstellen, dass im Frühjahr/sommer Laich der an Wasserpflanzen geheftet ist mit Teilen derer von Enten o.ä. in andere Gewässer gebracht werden. Hab schon ab und an mal ne Ente vorbeifliegen sehen, die irgendwelches Gebammel an den Pfoten hatte. Könnten Wasserpflanzen gewesen sein.


----------



## Skrxnch (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch gut. Jedoch sollten Wasserpflanzen und Enten zur Laichzeit der Seeforellen in den hohen Gebirgslagen auch nicht so oft zu beobachten sein.
> 
> In tieferen Lagen kann ich mir jedoch vorstellen, dass im Frühjahr/sommer Laich der an Wasserpflanzen geheftet ist mit Teilen derer von Enten o.ä. in andere Gewässer gebracht werden. Hab schon ab und an mal ne Ente vorbeifliegen sehen, die irgendwelches Gebammel an den Pfoten hatte. Könnten Wasserpflanzen gewesen sein.



Jo, wie gesagt im Flachland hab ich das an mind. 1 Beispiel ja erfahren.

Das Hochgebirge ist nicht so meine Heimat, um ehrlich zu sein, ich weiss noch nichtmal bis in welcher Höhe es da überhaupt welche Wasservögel gibt. Aber es gibt da ganz sicher auch Uferpflanzen die ins Wasser wachsen, z. B. Simsen, die auch im Frühjahr schon/noch da stehen.;+

Selbst offizielle Stellen vertrauen bei ihren Erstbesatzmassnahmen auf die Vogeltheorie.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201550
(Beitrag 9 von honeyball "weissfische sollen von alleine#h dazukommen")

Die heute allgemein gültige wissenschaftliche Erklärung warum es überhaupt Leben auf diesen Planet gibt von wegen Blitzschlag in eine Pfütze aus "Ursuppe" aus der dann Aminosäuren, etc. entstehen ist doch viel absurder. 
Sicher glauben auch viele Leute daran was in der Bibel steht. Noch wesentlich absurder (vor allem wenn mans wörtlich nimmt:g)

Das ist jetzt etwas OT, ich weiss.

Aber wie kommen Süsswasserfische auf wirklich jede unbewohnte Südseeinsel?
Alles von Menschen eingeschleppt? Und die ganzen Pflanzen auch?

Zurück zum Ausgangsthread wie kommen Fische in Alpenseen ohne Zu- und Ablauf würde vielleicht wirklich ein Blick zurück in die Erdgeschichte helfen. Die Alpen waren ja nicht immer so hoch wie heutezutage. Das wäre auch mal ein Erklärungsansatz.

Allerdings bin ich auf dem Sektor wahrlich Laie
und wie gesagt ich hab auch meine Skepsis wie die Vogeltheorie in den Alpen bei den Temperaturbedingungen funktionieren soll.
Aber ich gebe der halt schon einiges an Wahrscheinlichkeitsprozenten aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen. (Lasse mich gerne besser belehren, möglichst von mehreren Quellen:m.)


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Hallo, 

recht interessant und lustig, diese postings. 
Fest steht, dass es durch mutter natur entstanden ist- da zähle ich auch den menschen zu. 

Ich zerbrechen mir seit jahren den kopf über diese transportwege, z.b. bin ich im besitz eines Leptolepis knorri -  es ist ein hering der aus bayern stammt. Von menschenhand ist er dort nicht hingekommen, da es ein urhering ist. Jedoch haben diese fische,  von der hochalm einen weg gefunden, dass sie heute in der nordsee vertreten sind.
Kleiner scherz - aber die wahrheit.

Fische findet man in den abgelegensten gewässsern, wie sie dort hingekommen sind, ist schon grob angeschnitten worden. Hat der  mensch da eine rolle bei gespielt, unterscheiden sich diese transporte gewaltig. Denn zu zeiten aristoteles, waren sie anders als heute - wie die angler sie kennen. 

Oft mache ich mir auch gedanken, warum fische verschwinden, welche wege gehen sie?  Mutter natur und der mensch haben auch da die hand im spiel. 
Denn mein "rollmops" aus bayern wurde nicht von menschenhand zur nordsee gebracht. Aber der rote thun (Thunnus thynnus) in der nordsee ,wurde von menschenhand ausgerotten , da man ihn u.a. in bayern in dosen bis zur hochalm schleppte.
Wenn ein stadtmensch an solch einsamen bergsee auf felchen angelt, dann eignet sich dieser ruhige platz bestens an, dass er sich mit diesem thema mal intensiv beschäftigt - etwas literatur ist enpfehlenswert, sonst verläuft man sich. 

Wird er dabei durch ein gebrüll erschreckt und sieht eine horde vierbeiner, keine angst - es sind keine elefanten, die hannibal in den alpen vergessen hat. Es ist ein vorzeichen, dass er jetzt ein alpen yeti  sieht -  ein madl aus der stadt - die ihre kühe ins ställchen führt. 
Wer sieht das schon - es ist zum jodeln schön - denn auch die sterben aus.

@ Jürgen, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich dich hier im hochgebirge unter den jodlern finde. 
Nicht schlecht dein ratschlag an weisheitsgarantie
Sag mal,hast du eigentlich schon mitbekommen,dass jeder User 1 mal seinen Benutzernamen ändern lassen kann?
Ich würde mal drüber nachdenken

Diesen kann ich gut verstehen, denn wieviel einer versteht, hängt davon ab, wieviel er schon verstanden hat.|supergri  
Gruss


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Hehe LAC, was für ein edler Post, ich hau mich weg |bla:


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Zitat LAC:

Ich zerbrechen mir seit jahren den kopf über diese transportwege, z.b. bin ich im besitz eines Leptolepis knorri - es ist ein hering der aus bayern stammt. Von menschenhand ist er dort nicht hingekommen, da es ein urhering ist. Jedoch haben diese fische, von der hochalm einen weg gefunden, dass sie heute in der nordsee vertreten sind.
Kleiner scherz - aber die wahrheit.


Wenn es sich bei deinem Hering um ein Fossil handelt,so ist die Erklärung
nicht schwer,da bevor sich die Alpen auffalteten, sich dort ein Urmeer befand.Dies kann man heute z.B.noch an den versteinerten Korallenriffen (Kalkstein) der Dolomiten erkennen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Klar sind geologische Prozesse dafür verantwortlich, dass heute Tiere z.B. auf Inseln leben die früher noch mit dem Festland verbunden waren. Solche Geschehnisse sind jedoch derart lange her, dass sich diese Arten anders entwickelt haben, als die ursprünglichen Festlandarten. 
So würde sich eine ursprüngliche und abgekapselte Saiblings- oder Felchenart sicher von den heutigen Flachlandarten deutlich unterscheiden. Weiß nicht ob es tatsächlich solche endemischen Arten in Gebirgsseen gibt. 

Dennoch scheint mir die Vogeltheorie für´s Gebirge aus den bereits geschilderten Umständen als sehr unwahrscheinlich, beachtet man zusätzlich noch das relativ junge Alter der Alpen, was einen Zufallstreffer noch unwahrscheinlicher macht.


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

@ Taxidermist @ Ralle

ihr habt ja beide recht, mein urhering hat die wanderung nicht mehr erlebt zur nordsee und hat sich inzwischen zum stein verändert.

Mit den felchen auf der hochalm habe ich mich noch nicht befasst, jedoch können die weisheiten von aristoteles  den römern geholfen haben, wie man sie auf der alm aussetzen kann. Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, jedoch wissen einige oder vermuten es z.b. wissenschaftler der zustänigen behörden, wie sie dort gelandet sind. 
Natürlich nehmen auch schon mal vögel im huckepack welche mit - vom ei bis zum fisch,  sie wollen ja nicht verhungern in den bergen.|supergri
Oft wundert man sich über diese unterschiedlichen "wanderwege" der fische und fragt sich: wie kommen diese hier ins gewässer. 
In früheren zeiten, wurde es auch nicht immer schriftlich festgehalten, da nur wenige schreiben konnten. Selbst in der heutigen zeit, wo man schreiben kann, wundere ich mich oft über die fische, die in fließgewässer schwimmen, die dort nichts zu suchen haben. Es wird geheim gehalten - es soll auch keiner wissen, da es ja was ganz besonderes ist, was andere nicht haben |supergri und so weis der eine nicht was der andere macht - sie sind einfach da, als wenn sie vom himmel gefallen wären. Aber auch diese sturzflüge können verfolgt werden.

Natürlich findet man weltweit in der natur edemische arten  - ich nenne nur die galapágos inseln, ein archipel im östlichen pazifischen ozean - es kennt jeder, wo es nur so wimmelt von diesen arten. 
Was nicht jeder kennt, ist ein hai (carcharhinus leucas) der zur familie der requienhaie (carcharhinidae) gehört, wo auch die blauhaie zu gehören. und im nicaragua see vorkommt. Es ist eine bullenhai, der abseits von den weltmeeren, in diesem süßwassersee, seit jahrtausenden sein revier hat und ich glaube durch den menschen inzwischen ausgerottet wurde. 
Vielleicht haben diese menschen es aus unwissen gemacht, weil sie ihn einfach wie ein fisch angesehen haben z.b. einen dorsch, wo der bestand sich schnell erholen kann. Nein, es hat andere gründe.

In den 80iger jahren wurde die bachforelle in NRW als gefährdet angesehen, denn die damaligen untersuchungen zeigten, dass es in einigen bächen wo sie laichen durch schadstoffeintrag aus der luft (surer regen) zu verödung der fischfauna kam. Die autobahn (sauerlandlinie) die sich über die höhenköpfe des gebirges zieht, war ein weiteres übel, denn da wurde damals noch mit salz gestreut. Auffangbecken gab es nicht und der ganze dreck mit salz wurde bei der schneeschmelze in die bäche getragen, wo die bachforellen ihre laichplätze hatten  - es war wie ein todesstoß für den laich.
Damit will ich nur sagen, wie veränderungen entstehen können, die nur wenige erkennen, die andern wundern sich nur.

Die verbreitung des blaufelchen erstreckt sich ja über die gesamte nördliche hemispäre. So wie ich mich entsinne, existieren etwa 70 formen in deutschland, die sich sehr ähneln und nur in details unterscheiden.
Der seesaibling ist beheimatet in den nördlichen alpen- und  voralpenseen - und da wir uns in den bergen befinden - wird er auch im volksmund, schwarzreuter oder röteli genannt |supergri  es ist eine stationäre unterart des wandersaiblings der die küstengewässer des nördlichen eismeeres bewohnt und zum laichen in die flüsse und seen aufsteigt.

Es kann ja sein, dass die seesaiblinge in früheren jahren, als sich alles verschoben hat, den zug nicht mitbekommen haben und somit an der wanderung nicht teilnehmen konnten. Jetzt sind sie eine stationäre unterart im see auf der hochalm, wo die angler sich den kopf drüber zerbrechen, wo kommen sie her und wie kann ich sie befreien von dem übel |supergri 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass diese unterart, sich inzwischen so entwickelt hat, dass sie die einzelnen jodler an den wellen  unterscheiden können.
Wenn sie sprechen könnten, würden sie es uns sagen ob es der franzel, sepp oder die traudel mit der geilen stimme war.  
Somit bleibt auch dieses ein geheimis. 

Ich werde gleich noch im bettchen etwas jodeln und ein wenig lachen und mir den kopf zerbrechen ob dieses auch alles stimmt, was ich schnell geschrieben habe - es ist mir egal, man sollte danach forschen, nur so kann man mehr erfahren.

Ich grüße euch.


----------



## Sneep (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Hallo,

der Seesaibling der Alpenseen (alpine Char)(Salvelinus umbla)
stammt vom Nordischen Wandersaibling (arctic char) (Salvelinus alpinus) ab. 

Ein Teil der Population wurde durch die Gletscher der Eiszeit vom Rest des Bestandes getrennt und entwickelte sich zunächst zu einer stationären Unterart. Beide Formen wurden unter dem wissenschaftlichen Namen S. alpinus zusammengefasst.
Heute sieht man den (Alpen)Seesaibling als eigene Art an, daher die neue Bezeichnung S. umbla. 

Vermutlich verbergen ich hinter dieser Art mehrere sehr ähnliche Arten. 
Dieser Isolationprozess spielte sich an vielen Orten im Europa der Eiszeit ab. Daher sind Dutzende eigener Saiblingsarten entstanden. Manche Arten kommen nur in einem einzigen See vor. 
Die Saiblinge im Alpenraum kommen in den großen Voralpenseen natürlich vor. In Lagen darüber haben sich die Bestände aus Besatzfischen gebildet.


sneep


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

@ sneep
sehr gut ! Was ich mit lustigen begleitworte angeschnitten habe, hast du jetzt ausführlich gepostet. 
Nun schneidest du ja auch den besatz an.
Ich meine ich hätte gelesen, in einigen postings, dass man sich da auch gedanken drüber gemacht hat, wie das möglich ist  - so hoch in den bergen.
Deshalb habe ich das wissen von aristoteles erwähnt.|supergri

All diese fragen, kann ich ja verstehen, da diese berge wie unüberwindbare bollwerke aussehen. 
Wer aus der tiefebene kommt und mit seinem vaterland fahrrad seine heimische region durchstreift, der sieht es so. Deshalb fahren ja die dänen so gerne im harz, damit sie nicht vor diesen großen steinen stehen, weil es nicht weiter geht.
Wer dann noch in drei stunden den berg erklommen hat und am bergsee in dünner luft sich gedanken macht, wie kommen hier fische rein, dann kann ich diese verstehen, da es für ihn unvorstellbar ist.
Er hat ja erfahrung gesammelt, erstens dieser bergaufstieg und da er in der tiefebene einmal probleme beim besatz bekommen hat, weil er als tierschützer seine aquariumfische die freiheit schenken wollte, da sie ständig krank waren und mit der zucht klappte es auch nicht.  
Zum glück sind ihm nicht alle verreckt und er konnte welche einsetzen.

Wer solche gedanken hat - das ist ein sehr großer teil - der kann es nicht verstehen. Dieses nehme ich ihm nicht für übel, da es ja ein bereich ist wo die wissenschaftler es oft selbst nicht verstehen - beispiele kann ich genug nennen.

Dieser laie glaubt, wenn er sich einen papierflieger gebaut hat, der gute flugeigenschaften hat, dass er nun ahnung hat von flugtechnik hat und könnte nun auch beim raketenbau zum mond mitreden bzw. auch noch ratschläge geben - mal grob ausgedrückt.

Noch etwas lustiges und wahres, zum besatz:  
einige einheimische -  vielleicht ist es eine edemische art -können jedoch  klettern in den bergen, wie ein gamsbock, die nehmen sie mit in einer aldi tüte ohne dass sie verrecken.
Selbst ich, habe 17 std lang gekämpft  weil ich lebende fische über diese bergkette aus dem mittelmeer mitgebracht habe- keiner ist verreckt, man muss nur wissen, wie es geht.


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Woher kommt das Wasser von solchen seen ?


----------



## heuki1983 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*

Vögel #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Woher kommt das Wasser von solchen seen ?


 
Als Gott sah, welche Schlauköpfe auf Erden sind, setze er sich ins Gebirge und fing bitterlich an zu weinen. |rolleyes


----------



## Walstipper (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Woher kommt das Wasser von solchen seen ?



Eindeutig Vogelpippi.


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Woher kommt das Wasser von solchen seen ?



vom meer . es ist ein ewiger kreislauf.

Ist auch schwer zu verstehen, wenn der lehrer dieses thema noch nicht besprochen hat. 
Einige glauben sogar man hätte sie mit spudelwasser gefüllt, und die fische die dort vorkommen miit dosen transportiert, weil so viele flaschen und dosen dort liegen, aber dieses stimmt nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



LAC schrieb:


> vom meer . es ist ein ewiger kreislauf.
> 
> Ist auch schwer zu verstehen, wenn der lehrer dieses thema noch nicht besprochen hat.
> Einige glauben sogar man hätte sie mit spudelwasser gefüllt, und die fische die dort vorkommen miit dosen transportiert, weil so viele flaschen und dosen dort liegen, aber dieses stimmt nicht.


 
Oh,.. verdammt!#q
.
.
.
man lehrnt eben nie aus.

bist Du da ganz sicher?
#6


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: wie kommen fische in gebirgsseen ohne zu- und ablauf??*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Oh,.. verdammt!#q
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Bernd, 
ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, da ich oft geschlafen habe in der schule - bei einigen läuft es aus der nase bei den andren tropft der kran, einige haben sich extra eine speicher angeschafft so wie die erde es auch hat und ander haben es in den beinen.
Was sollte ich schreiben, wenn ich es genau erklären würde kocht bei einigen der kopf. Nimmt man diese nicht schon in der 4. klasse durch, aber ich kenne welche, die glauben das abwasser würde gereinigt und fließt zurück ins haus - das stimmt aber über umwege.
Gruß


----------

